# Isolation Consolation



## motocrash (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 2, 2020)

Yummy, looks great!
I made my Apple Slab Pies and served them with ice cream for tonight's dinner dessert.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 3, 2020)

Oh yeah!!  Pretty sure I could handle a couple of those.  Love ice cream with most everything.
Gary


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 3, 2020)

Nice idea OH watch that waist line.    

Warren


----------

